# New EPA Renovation Requirments April 2010



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

.....



.


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is another thread discussing some of these issues.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/marketing-idea-new-epa-lead-paint-regs-63265/


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

....


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

*Fines*

Already epa licensed for lead but I was in school recently and the shocking thing on this new ruling that we heard was that the enforcement for the EPA is going to be "John Q Public" and your competitors (other contractors) and the fine we were told is $32,500 per occurence and there is a reward of up to 25% for whoever turns in the contractor...
Sounds like 1 big cluster **** to me:whistling
I sincerely hope this is not true! Everyone will be constantly looking over your shoulders like a damn criminal or something.:help:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

FremontREO said:


> Already epa licensed for lead but I was in school recently and the shocking thing on this new ruling that we heard was that the enforcement for the EPA is going to be "John Q Public" and your competitors (other contractors) and the fine we were told is $32,500 per occurence and there is a reward of up to 25% for whoever turns in the contractor...
> Sounds like 1 big cluster **** to me:whistling
> I sincerely hope this is not true! Everyone will be constantly looking over your shoulders like a damn criminal or something.:help:


That's the first I've heard about any reward. Where did that info come from?


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

*reward*

This is what we were told in school. I've actually heard this twice in the last month. In Nashville in school and in Omaha in school. From what we were told the EPA is running a 32 million ad campaign for "public awareness" and the rights for John Q Public.  I have tried finding out on the EPA website but it is vague so who the heck knows!


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

.....


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

....
.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

per violation per day.....so it will add up to big bucks. 

Do you need to have your supervisors certificate prior to applying for your firm's certification?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Pearce Services said:


> Do you need to have your supervisors certificate prior to applying for your firm's certification?


No, you don't have to take the class first. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but you can apply to be a Certified Firm any time (just submit the application to EPA with your $300).


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

So another fee for the legit contractors! They sure know how to kick you while your down. Are they trying to fill the market with more hacks?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, one of this government's 'shovel-ready' projects is YOUR JOB!!


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

ChrWright said:


> No, you don't have to take the class first. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but you can apply to be a Certified Firm any time (just submit the application to EPA with your $300).


I was hearing that it could take up to 90 days to approve a firm, If I do not have my cert by mid january, I would like to get the firm cert in process


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I think in order to be a certified firm there needs to be at least one Cretified renovator (take the class). It is crazy. Omaha is a Superfund Cleanup site and I just passed my Lead abatement Supervisor license exam. I can Spec and Run Full Lead Abatement jobs but i need a 4 hour Refresser class ($150) to touch siding on a renovation 
Craig


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

FremontREO said:


> Already epa licensed for lead but I was in school recently and the shocking thing on this new ruling that we heard was that the enforcement for the EPA is going to be "John Q Public" and your competitors (other contractors) and the fine we were told is $32,500 per occurence and there is a reward of up to 25% for whoever turns in the contractor...
> Sounds like 1 big cluster **** to me:whistling
> I sincerely hope this is not true! Everyone will be constantly looking over your shoulders like a damn criminal or something.:help:



Here is the call in link http://www.hud.gov/offices/lead/enforcement/index.cfm


----------



## userobert (Feb 5, 2010)

*EPA Lead*

Pres Bush has had this in the works begining in 2007


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

userobert said:


> Pres Bush has had this in the works begining in 2007


It actually goes back quite a bit farther. More like 12+ years.


----------



## FStephenMasek (Jan 22, 2010)

eagleandbaby said:


> Our class was told there were only a few enforcement people from the EPA in all of California. They did not say anything about rewards to contractors, or the public, for turning in violating contractors.
> 
> They did say the fines were around $36,000 per incident/violation and for contractors unaware of the procedures there would most likely be many violations on one job.


 We've tried to get EPA to tell us more, but about the best we can do is dig out fines they have already issued for thing such as not handling out brochures and notifications. You can bet the tenants rights groups will be / are paying attention to RRP.
________
A_DIAMOND cam


----------



## parts (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry to say it but it seems like a money grab here pushed by all the companies offering certification. They still use lead flashing and shower pans here and what of oak dust I hear it is a possible carcinogen


----------



## woody1 (May 10, 2010)

Is the current cost $550 to be get myself and my firm licensed? I'm a little confused if I have to get a certification first and then submit for my firm to be certified???


----------



## osha10and30 (May 10, 2010)

"The rule is if you disturb paint in excess of two feet by three feet, you must check for lead and, if it's present, contain it and remove it," explains Jenni Petrie, certification class assistant at the Home Builders Association of Jackson County in Medford. HBAJC is offering EPA-approved certification classes every Tuesday in May and June for $175 for members and $200 for nonmembers.


----------



## woody1 (May 10, 2010)

Do I have to get myself certified as well as my company, or can I just take the $200 class and be covered. The firm certification is another $550


----------



## FStephenMasek (Jan 22, 2010)

woody1 said:


> Do I have to get myself certified as well as my company, or can I just take the $200 class and be covered. The firm certification is another $550


You need both. You may also need to have others in your company trained, as there are many duties for a Renovator, and many times a Renovator must be present.
________
SexyLady4u cam


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

woody1 said:


> Do I have to get myself certified as well as my company, or can I just take the $200 class and be covered. The firm certification is another $550


The Firm Certification is 300, the 550 you are looking at is for abatement.
Check your state, some require you certify with them. Click here.


----------

